# opgezet



## Chimel

Beste Nederlandstalige forumleden!

Ik heb het wat moeilijk met volgende zin, ivm met de organisatie va het nazi-bestuur in het bezette België:
"De _Militärverwaltung_ in België was officieel niet echt opgezet met een SS-vertegenwoordiging"

Is dit een normaal gebruik van _opgezet_? Hoe begrijpen jullie dit?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

Dat ze niet echt blij waren met die SS-vertegenwoordiging.

En ja, dit is een normaal gebruik.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Peter. Ja, ik had dat gebruik al gehoord (volgens Van Dale is dat een Belgisch gebruik), maar ik vond - en vind - het wat raar in de algemene context van de tekst.

Maar goed, als ik zeker ben dat het de betekenis is, dan ben ik er gerust in.


----------



## eno2

> Van Dale Online
> uitdrukking; BE; spreektaal      opgezet zijn met iets     ...   ermee in zijn schik zijn


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> ik vond - en vind - het wat raar in de algemene context van de tekst.


Ik kan er wel in komen dat je dat vindt. Grammaticaal is alles in orde en de betekenis is duidelijk, maar _niet erg opgezet met_ is doorgaans niet het soort woordkeuze dat je in een officieel standpunt van een organisatie verwacht. Het lijkt me eerder iets dat in een niet-officiële context wordt gezegd, in dit geval "in de wandelgangen", "achter de schermen" en zo.


----------



## eno2

Het kan het vermoeden staven dat het niet enkel spreektaal is.


----------

